# Trafo umgekehrt verwenden / hochtransformieren ?



## jacker67 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

habe einen Ringkernrafo, der wie folgt angegeben ist: Primär 230V; Sekundär 2*12V

Kann ich den auch umgekehrt verwenden ?

Sprich an die Sekundärwicklung 12V anlegen und auf der Primärwicklung fallen dann 230V an ?


Grüße 
Mike


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Oktober 2008)

In der Theorie geht das mit den meisten Trafos, hab auf diese Weise schon "Spaßschocker" gebastelt.
Allerdings sinkt bei der Umwandlung von 12 zu 230 Volt eben auch die Amperezahl heftig ab.

Ich gehe bei 12 Volt erstmal von Gleichstrom (DC) aus, und bei 230 von Wechselstrom (AC)

Legt man 12 Volt DC an hast du das Problem das beim "umgekehrten verwenden" in der Regel nur 230 Volt DC rauskommen.
Sprich man bräuchte noch einen Wechselrichter (Inverter) um wieder Wechselstrom (AC) zu haben.


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2008)

Habe ich in Physik etwa nicht aufgepaßt ?

Da bei einem Ringkern ( jeder Induktion ) nur Ströme am Sekundärkreis entstehen, wenn es sich um eine verändernde Spannung handelt, kann bei Gleichspannung gar nix passieren.. Bei DC->DC ist das Prinzip ein anderes, das könnte über normale Ohmsche Widerstände geschehen.. 

Meine Meinung: Theoretisch kann man aufgrund des symmetrischen Aufbaus eines Ringtrafos auch andersrum umwandeln, aber da muss dann der Gleichrichter raus und es muss Wechselspannung (AC->AC) induziert werden. Aus Gleichspannung Wechselspannung herzustellen ist doch ein bissel komplexer. Man müsste ( denke ich ) Impulse generieren, um die Induktion anzuregen.

Laß es sein und schau im Laden, wie Du Dein Problem mit einem käuflichen Objekt lösen kannst !
Niemand will Dir einen Tip geben, wo Du Dich verletzen kannst.

Und dieser Schocker müsste doch wohl mittels Kondensatoren seinen kurzen Impuls speichern und wiedergeben.

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Oktober 2008)

Nein man bastelt sich einfach aus einer Feile und einem Nagel den Wechselrichter selbst 

Waren aber reine Experimente, und von daher nicht wirklich brauchbar auser um das Grundprinzip zu testen 

Hey, mir fällt gerade auf, ich bin ja im Forum "Elektrotechnik", ich wusste garnicht dass wir eins haben ? :suspekt:


----------



## jacker67 (5. Oktober 2008)

Zitat: "Da bei einem Ringkern ( jeder Induktion ) nur Ströme am Sekundärkreis entstehen, wenn es sich um eine verändernde Spannung handelt, kann bei Gleichspannung gar nix passieren.. Bei DC->DC ist das Prinzip ein anderes, das könnte über normale Ohmsche Widerstände geschehen.."

Soll also heißen, ich müßte die 12V Gleichspannung erst in Wechselspannung umwandeln, dann durch den Trafo jagen und anschließend wieder gleichrichten ?

p.s. Funktioniert das bei einem Ringkerntrafo denn eigentlich vom Prinzip her, wenn ich ihn umgekehrt anklemme (sprich die Sekundärseite als Eingang verwende und Primär als Ausgang), dass er dann von 12V auf 230V hochtransformiert. Oder ergibt sich da nur ein großer Funkenflug und die Sekundärwicklung lößt sich in Asche auf, wenn ich da 12V~ anlege ?


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte mich wirklich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, so viel weiss ich nicht mehr.

Du musst mal essentielle Infos geben, was Dir gegeben ist und was Du möchtest.. Denn die erste Info belief sich auf einen Wechselspannungstrafo, welcher Gleichspannung rausgibt.

Link zu Gleichspannung hochtransformieren: http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme59/article1162736.html

Nochmal zum Ringkerntrafo : Das Prinzip ist die elektromagnetische Induktion. Induktion kann nur bei Impulsen oder Wechselströmen entstehen, also wechselnden Werten. delta-u[v] oder delta-i[a]. Wenn Du 12V Wechstrom raufgibst, sollte aufgrund der Windungszahl wieder 230V AC rauskommen, ausgehend vom passenden Durchschnitt.

Dazu die Wikipedialinks http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektromagnetische_Induktion und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformator.

Daraus:


> ..nur dann eine Spannung induziert wird, wenn der sie durchsetzende magnetische Fluss sich ändert, ist das magnetische Wechselfeld und damit die primäre Wechselspannung als Betriebsspannung unerlässlich.


und


> Soll eine Gleichspannung mittels Transformatoren auf eine andere Spannungsebene umgesetzt werden, ist die Umwandlung des Gleichstroms in Wechselstrom mittels Wechselrichter nötig, um anschließend transformiert werden zu können. Diese Techniken finden beispielsweise bei Schaltnetzteilen Anwendung.



mfg chmee


----------



## jacker67 (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja so wie ich das sehe muß erstmal die 12V Gleichspannung in 12V Wechselspannung umrichten damit ich sie mit dem Trafo auf 230 V Wechselspannung bringen kann.

*Hat daher jemand eine Schaltung die 12V Gleichspannung in 12V Wechselspannung umrichten kann und dabei auch noch 400 VA = 12V * 33,3 A  aushält ?*


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2008)

@jacker67:

Hast Du denn erstmal geschaut, ob es im Fachhandel so etwas käuflich zu erwerben gibt ?
Die Frage zielt darauf hinaus, ob es Billigprodukte gibt, die Deiner Idee nahekommen oder ob jene Idee nur mit Spezialprodukten zu realisieren ist ? Damit zeigt sich in der Regel auch die davon ausgehende Gefahr, mögliche Probleme und Spezialbauteile.

zB Hier:
http://www.securitec-gerlach.de/de/dept_14.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wechselrichter

mfg chmee

**Nachtrag**
Übrigens ist mit *Wechselrichter Schaltung* bei  auf Anhieb das Druckerpapier leer 
http://home.berg.net/opering/projekte/42/


----------



## jacker67 (6. Oktober 2008)

@chmee

es geht nicht ums billige kaufen, sondern um's selber bauen!

den Link:http://home.berg.net/opering/projekte/42/  hatte ich auch schon gefunden, im klein gedruckten steht jedoch nur bis 60VA geeignet. Also wird sich die Schaltung dann wohl bei entsprechnder Belastung von 400VA in Rauch auflösen.



> Hat daher jemand eine Schaltung die 12V Gleichspannung in 12V Wechselspannung umrichten kann und dabei auch noch *400 VA = 12V * 33,3 A aushält *?


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2008)

Nun denn, käuflich zu erwerben für knapp 40 Euro
http://www.snogard.de/index.php?kategorieId=1638&artikelId=USVZPIALL400

aber Du wolltest eine Schaltung.
http://www.roboternetz.de/phpBB2/printview.php?t=33981&start=0 
Da ist auch ein interessierter 400 Watt-Kollege, sind hoffentlich reichlich Infos für Dich dabei.

mfg chmee


----------

